

Show HN: Re:dash - collaborative dashboards using RedShift - dvirsky
http://geeks.everything.me/2013/12/05/introducing_redash/

======
salsakran
We were thinking of writing something like this. Awesome!

~~~
dvirsky
Thanks :) Feel free to contribute if stuff's missing for you. We are already
using this system for a lot of things, but there is a wish list of some
relatively low hanging fruits.

